# RCBS Dies Question



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I bought a new set of RCBS dies for my father's 270 Weatherby and I am running into an issue.

If my thinking is correct, to full length size a 270 Weatherby, you have to make sure the case goes into the die all the way to the belt, completely flush into the die. When I do this with the RCBS die, the cases will not chamber and it would appear that the die is not long enough as it is setting the shoulder back and out further than it should, almost like the die wasn't reamed out properly.

Am I screwing something up here?

When I set up my Lee Die the same way, no issues whatsoever.

Just Bought the RCBS because the Lee Dies were getting old and the RCBS die was on sale where I was. This is my only RCBS die as, most of my dies are Lee, Hornady, or Redding, the vast majority being Lee.

So, I guess my question is, is the die screwed, or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if the empty shells will chamber in the gun before reloading, there is no need to full length size them. Set the die to neck it down for bullet, and that should be all it takes. This was told to me by a gun smith.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I would make sure you have the dies for the cartridge at hand, as I have never seen a set of RCBS dies that were bored incorrectly. There should have been setup instructions with the dies.

I only size about 1/2-2/3rds of the neck on most of the cartridges I reload. As long as they fit into the chamber, will extract, and the bullets do not get pushed back in feeding, I am happy. Not only do they yield better accuracy that way, but the reduced working of the brass results in considerably longer case life.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Answered my own question tonight, I casted the inside of the die, it definately was reamed incorrectly, father had some cerrosafe around so I thought what the heck, might as well try it.

Neck sizing was out, due to shooting them in two different rifles, and I never neck size only for hunting loads for big game.

Anyway, pulled out the old lee dies, everything is fine. Guess that will be the only set of RCBS dies I buy, hopefully I can get my money back, but not likely due to them being on sale. I had always heard RCBS was good, and they probably are, but, my father has also had issues with their stuff in the past, but probably just bad luck.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I would contact RCBS directly and raise some hell. It might be since Blount took over RCBS in the late 70's quality control is not the same as when Fred Huntington was in command at RCBS. Fortunately for me, I bought all my RCBS dies when Fred was still in control. :beer:

BTW, what some of us do in sizing is not neck sizing, it is partial full length sizing. When used in a bolt gun, it is perfectly reliable in the feeding and extraction. It DOES improve the accuracy level of any bolt gun, since it leaves the case a better fit to the chamber. Complete full length sizing leaves the case sloppy in the chamber. Can't use it for an autoloader or any single shot, since it does leave the fit tight. And as you note, using the rounds in two different rifles would negate any benefits.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Been reloading for almost 20 years now, since dad started me when I was about 12, and hadn't run into this one before.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

This is interesting. Now, everybody knows that RCBS dies are perfect - entirely without any defect. That's why they can give a lifetime warranty and only charge double what another die maker charges.

BUT! Here we have an RCBS die that is imperfect. Something nefarious is going on here!

(Imagine someone saying: "I've had problems with my RCBS [or Hornady or Redding] dies so I bought some Lee dies and now everything's fine. I only buy Lee dies now.") Imagine this. It's a conspiracy! Somebody, somewhere, somehow, must have messed with the inside of that RCBS die. There is no other explanation. None.

(((  )))


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a set of RCBS dies for every caliber I reload, but I am currently using LEE dies for all that I load a lot. Why? The Lee tapered expander does not knock the necks out of alignment like the ball expanders do. Accuracy is improved, there is no doubt about it. Have seen some Lee dies that were not finished inside as well the other brands. But that is easily fixed (a quick lapping will take care of it). Other than that, I am quite please with the Lee dies I have.

I will bet if you try a set of Lee deluxe dies you will use them more than any other. I sure do.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've used all sorts of different combinatons of dies in the past from Redding, JLC, Fosters, RCBS, Lee, Hornady etc. Rarely if ever do I use a full set of dies from one MFG.

I like Redding, Harrell's or S&S FL Sizing Die, Redding or Wilson's Seating Dies as they have Micrometers on them, and I can acurately reset the dies to past loads or dial in a particulr load I'm woking on to improve accuracy.

If money is no object, check out Alan Warner's custom dies (WTC - Warren Tool Company). Make sure your sitting down, as the price is a bit of a wake up call, but they are claimed to be some of the best dies available.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You don't have to raise hell with RCBS, in fact just calmly explaining the problem to them will work much better than raiseing hell. They will take care of the problem for you.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I have dies from five or six manufacturers. I often use one brand to size, and another to seat the bullet. I have a few Lee dies including carbide for pistol, deluxe, and the Lee Collet dies in 270 and 300 Winchester. The only complaint I have about some of the Lee is that the bullet seating die doesn't hold position as positively as some others.

I currently have more than a dozen RCBS die sets. I have sent some products back to RCBS, and had them replaced without question.

I have a couple of questions. The die set that was on sale, was the box open. The cast from the die, did it look more like a 300 Win Mag? I think something is goofed up. I don't think RCBS machinists made the mistake, but thier packers may have, or someone in the store didn't put things back in the right box after looking at them. Maybe there is a reason they were on sale.

Call RCBS, send them in, and I think you will like the new set they return to you.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The cast is definately 270 weatherby, but has several issues. The die wasn't reamed out to the correct length when you compare the length of a properly fact spec case from the belt to the shoulder, it is actually short and the end of the reamed out section is belled out enough on the shoulder to see it visibly in comparison to the case.

The die was un-opened, just on sale for some reason or another, probably due to lack of movement off the shelf in that caliber.

No big deal, it happens, and even though it is discouraging, it is what it is.

Everyone has preferences whatever they may be. I actually prefer Lee and Redding dies, but like anyone, saw this on sale and thought what the heck why not, and RCBS is known to be a fairly reputable company, or they wouldn't be in business. I just got a lemon.

I contacted RCBS, and even though I didn't want a replacement die, they have offered me the equivalent dollar amount that they list the die for in any other equipment I want. So I am sure I can find something I need, and probably end up spending way more, lol. So they did stand behind it, no questions asked, even before I shipped it to them.

So, just as to make this straight, I was dissapointed in it, but wasn't out to bash RCBS, they are making it right by me, and thats all I could ask for.


----------

